# Vizslas and Introverts



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/07/introverts-and-vizslas.html

One in three people are introverts. Maybe closer to half the population. But we live in a society that is geared for the extrovert's world.

A Vizsla makes a great introvert's dog. There are extrovert breeds, but my thesis is that a Hungarian Pointer is custom made for the introvert.

Open to discussion.

RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree completely, mostly because I am 100% introvert myself. I am actually the most outgoing when I comes to my pup. Most of the time I'd rather not talk with people, but ask me questions about Riley or the Vizsla breed in general and prepare to get an earful! 8)


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Introverts here as well. And yes, I agree that the breed lends itself to people who want or need time for quiet introspection. 

Gracie is friendly, outgoing, and confident, but I think she is an introvert at heart...in the sense that she recharges with time spent on her own hunting in the woods, time snuggled up with familiar loved ones, a long hike with one other dog, etc. Crowds of dogs wear her out, the way crowds of people wear me out! She can have a blast in busy places, but that's not what makes her content & happy day in and day out. 

I've heard GREAT things about the book QUIET. Time to find my copy--


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Without the dog I find very little motivation to talk to strangers. 
Depends on how well the dog behaves in new environments. Everybody adores a well behaved and obedient dog.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Ha! Very interesting post  I hardly ever start a conversation first..! But once I start talking about my two girls, I literally can't shut up even when I see people are not that much interested. That's my extrovert side  
Because I enjoy my walks with just the two of them so much, I will turn around or choose another path to avoid other people coming our way... :-[ I feel like they're intruders in my Vizsla heaven! 
As for my two girls, Sophie seems more like an introvert and Pacsi - definitely an extrovert


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I am very much an introvert myself. I know how to be extroverted... that is to say, when I am in social situations, I know how to "turn it on" -- but that is not my true nature. And, yes, I think that Willie is the perfect companion for me.  I don't often come right out and say it, but I much prefer his company over the company of most people.  

p.s. ... and I've always thought that the sign of a true friendship is when you are comfortable being quiet together.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Since acquiring our second 'V' River... I have noticed we have become quite a bit more introverted regarding our walks,
almost to the point that we seem to be in our own little 'Bubble' on our off lead walks!
Don't get me wrong the dogs still tend to shoot off to meet and greet other dogs but don't spend much time with this and back they come to us as a pair on the whole.
Can echo Suliko's traits regarding choosing quieter paths away from the 'Crowd's'. But on the other hand can also have similarities to Threefsh's post regarding 'Ear Full' when questioned over the breed!! (Very funny ;D ;D)

Reading back through my post I think I have all the early sign's of a 'Split Personality', which mirrors my dog's to a tee!!! :-\ :-\

Hobbsy


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I am introverted amongst new people and in new situations. Once I get to know you and feel comfortable, sorry, but it's hard to shut me up! That being said, I really value my alone time (or just hanging with Otto). 

I almost use Otto as an excuse at times to decline an invite for a night out! I don't like leaving him alone... But friends relent when I bring up my little man! 

Otto is a complete extrovert! He mingles with EVERYONE!

I think it's hysterical that Victoria and Suliko have also described themselves as introverted!! I never got that impression! Goes to show you how these dogs have the ability to transform us!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

What an interesting topic!

I find myself to be very shy with new people and new situations, but I'd like to be less shy. Pippa has actually helped me in that area...because she bounds up to say hello and many people ask me about her...which forces me to talk! :

*OttosMama* I am just like you! I often use Pippa as an excuse to stay home...really I just hate leaving her!!! Maybe we should all get together for a barbecue or something where we can bring our dogs?! (Of course, that would make me an extrovert, right? )


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm am a extrovert and no problem starting a conversation with a total stranger...do it frequently while out and about on our walks and hikes. Lincoln on the other hand id say is an introvert...he doesn't like strangers one bit!  

Maybe thats why Lincoln and I get along so well.....opposites attract.


----------



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

I'm a complete extrovert! As is my youngest daughter. 
My husband, whilst not introverted, is what i'd describe as the strong, silent type... and my eldest daughter is very shy, sweet natured and sensitive.
Not quite sure of my little man's personality yet as he's still so young (10 wks) but I'm sure he will benefit from having a slightly eclectic mix of people around him! 

Why would the HP be 'custom made' for the introvert?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Why would the HP be 'custom made' for the introvert?


Veebers,
As I read the book "Quiet - The Power of Introverts in a World That Can't Stop Talking." by Susan Cain my understanding of how the _Culture of Personality _ has replaced the _Culture of Character _ since the age of mass production created a need for the "super salesman." Then the super salesperson became the ideal and the role model to aspire to. 

Even as I call myself an introvert (_not a bad thing_), I help run a 100 million dollar a year heavy-civil engineering construction company; have a dozen mechanics, 360 employees work for the company currently, and hundreds of vendors that I deal with constantly during my work week. 30 years ago I learned to be a "super salesman' with Firestone Tire Company and was quite successful. I can do "meet and greet", talk in front of groups, confront people and problems, but prefer the power of quiet when I can get it. That is where I use my relationship with my Hungarian Pointers and the solitude and enjoyment of the upland bird hunt.

To answer your question.

A Hungarian Pointer, or any well bred pointer, is an *independent * versatile hunting dog. When you train them to hunt or do field trials, the character looked for is the dog's teamwork with the hunter but at the same time a bold independence to hunt for the birds where nature and training has shown the dog to look. The teamwork is much less then say hunting with a lab in a duck pond or a fox hunt with a pack of beagles working as a group.

That is part of a working Hungarian Pointer's character. The Vizsla is one of the quietest dogs in the field according to most hunters. They do not bark in the field as they go about their job. They have a mission and that is to find the birds. Once trained they will do it for any good hunter. Any team mate will do as long as the hunter does his job of bringing down the bird.

One of my joys in life are the hill walks I take with my two dogs. They are usually 50 to 100 yards away from me on our walks. They are exploring. They know where I am. That is the job I have given them. I don't need to know where they are and there are times I don't see them for 5 minutes at a time. They find me. I can call them to me at almost any time but only do so once or twice in a two hour walk. 

Hungarian Pointers do not do well in dog parks or other pack group conditions for the most part. The pack is not why they were bred. My dogs do not enjoy anything about a "pack."

I could go on but it is going to be hot today and it is already 7:30. 

Hope that makes some type of sense.

Happy trails,

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - great post - several years ago I did the the site work on 2 horse farms for Russel Firestone - now that was one sick puppy - LOL


----------

